

Ask HN: Do you use spreadsheets on your smartphone? - revorad

Hi HN, I&#x27;m doing some research on how people are using spreadsheets on their phones. If you&#x27;re one of them, I&#x27;d like to talk to you.<p>I&#x27;m curious about which is your preferred spreadsheet app, what you use it for, and if you&#x27;re facing any problems.<p>My email&#x27;s in my profile, but I&#x27;m happy to email you or talk on skype. Thanks!
======
swah
I've used Google Spreadsheets for opening excel files in emergency situations.

This would only work well if we had real keyboards back into the phones...

Ideally like in Terminator :)
[http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130107/640/atm_hacking_at...](http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130107/640/atm_hacking_atari_640_04.jpg)

~~~
revorad
Hah, yeah typing is quite annoying on touch screens. What kind of data were
you dealing with?

~~~
swah
IIRC a gigantic table w/ components - resistors, capacitors, ICs... - prices,
supplier, MOQ, etc.

------
vrikis
I once tried to keep a spreadsheet (Apple's Numbers) for fuel cost /
consumption / mileage, etc. for my car. I found Numbers to do the job best,
but still got fed up of trying to do it all...

~~~
revorad
Why did you get fed up?

~~~
vrikis
It's just too much work to type it all in all the time...

(Has nothing to do with spreadsheets etc... I also get fed up of calorie
counting apps and fitness apps as entering data isn't fun!)

